# An Italian Boy`s Confession



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

'Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl'.
The priest asks, 'Is that you, little Joey Pagano ?'
'Yes, Father, it is.'
'And who was the girl you were with?'
'I can't tell you, Father, I don't want to ruin her reputation'
'Well, Joey, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later so you may as well
tell me now. Was it Tina Minetti?'
'I cannot say.'
'Was it Teresa Mazzarelli?'
'I'll never tell.'
'Was it Nina Capelli?'
'I'm sorry, but I cannot name her..'
'Was it Cathy Piriano?'
'My lips are sealed.'
'Was it Rosa DiAngelo, then?'
'Please, Father, I cannot tell you.'

The priest sighs in frustration. 'You're very tight lipped, and I admire
that. But you've sinned and have to atone. You cannot be an altar boy now
for 4 months. Now you go and behave yourself.'

Joey walks back to his pew, and his friend Franco slides over and whispers,
'What'd you get?'
'Four months vacation and five good leads.'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The old ones are the best :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SaintScoTT said:


> awesome!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I didn't see Sarah's name mentioned :lol:

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can't say that - she'll be cross!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> You can't say that - she'll be cross!


You serious? I thought it was good humoured banter...sorry Sarah 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Referring to the first post I tried that girly tak with my local parish priest. It didn't work; he's been reading the TT Forum for a long time :lol:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You can't say that - she'll be cross!
> ...


I'm sure she'll find it hilarious :lol: - send her a PM for a laugh :twisted: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Joe, you shouldn't have parked in that farmers field - he's driven over your car in his tractor


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Joe, you shouldn't have parked in that farmers field - he's driven over your car in his tractor
> 
> I didn't notice...I was with Judy :wink:
> 
> Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you shouldn't have parked in that farmers field - he's driven over your car in his tractor
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

